# My messed up network setup--Modem/Router Please Help



## modchamp (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes I know this setup is screwed up but this is the modem I was provided by my ISP and this is the router my dad bought so I have to make it work.

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated since with the way this is I cant host a web server.

Ok well first off this is my setup:

Computer 1 (mine, using XP Home SP2) 192.168.0.100
/\
||
||
||
\/

D-link DI-604 (my router) 192.168.0.1 <===> Computer 2 (my dads, using ME Personal Edition) 192.168.0.101
/\
||
||
||
\/

Siemens Speed Stream 4200 (Modem/Router) 192.168.254.254


My problem is that even if I forward ports on the di-604 the speed stream 4200 is still blocking ports and I cant seem to forward ports on the speed stream, I get to the port forwarding part of the speed stream management thing and then im unsure where to redirect the port to. (see picture)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you can put the Speedstream in bridge mode so it's no longer a router, and then the port forwarding issue will be solved. Another way to deal with it it to configure the second router to be in the DMZ of the primary router, again port forwarding isn't an issue. Finally, there's my tried and true dual router configuration.

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------

